# How short should a summer coat be?



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

A(nother) question from a poodle owner newbie ... 
We have to decided to try another groomer for Aiden. Groomer number one got 2 chances and after the second visit we decided that it wasn't going to work out.
Hubby came across a woman with a newly groomed mpoo when he was walking Aiden, and he asked about her groomer. I stopped by her salon this past weekend to ask, among other things, whether she did larger dogs, and she said she did. Lots of Q & A later, I made an appointment for end of the month, since that was the earliest slot I could get.
While I was talking to her, she was clipping a little dog, not sure what breed, but it was basically shaved down really short. This was the cut she recommended I get Aiden into because of the hot summer we are likely to have this year, based on the temperatures around the 30 mark we've been having the last few days, and also because ticks are so bad in our area this year. She said it was a number 10 blade cut. I don't know much about blade numbers: is it the lower the number, the longer the cut? Anyway, I thought that the cut on the dog she had just finished struck me as _really_ short. I remember reading somewhere that cutting a poodle's hair too short isn't necessarily going to help keep the dog cooler because it may actually interfere with the coat's heat insulation ability. Plus, I'm worried that (a) Aiden will look weird in a cut that short, and (b) he will be at higher risk of sunburn. I can see her point that it will be easier to spot young ticks if his coat is short (he's cream-coloured), but on the other hand, if his coat is a bit longer, won't it be more difficult for a tick to find it's way down to his skin? 
Not sure what to do. :dontknow::help:
I'd welcome any feedback on this from all you PF experts. :hail:


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

A 10 blade is very short. I generally only do a 10 blade by request, it's not something I usually suggest to clients. Usually a 7 (or sometimes a 9 on my 5n1 blade) is the shortest I recommend.
I don't find that single coated dogs get much if any 'cooling' from their coats. With a white dog if it spends time outside a 5 may be a better choice unless it was quite a thin coat where it leaves a lot of skin showing then a 4 may be better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I use the smaller comb, I don't know which size. But it's kind of short because my dog doesn't have a coarse coat and you can see his pink skin showing.

So you need to build up tolerance to the sun slowly so they don't get sunburned, if they have a coat like that.


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> A 10 blade is very short. I generally only do a 10 blade by request, it's not something I usually suggest to clients. Usually a 7 (or sometimes a 9 on my 5n1 blade) is the shortest I recommend.
> I don't find that single coated dogs get much if any 'cooling' from their coats. With a white dog if it spends time outside a 5 may be a better choice unless it was quite a thin coat where it leaves a lot of skin showing then a 4 may be better.


Thanks, Mysticrealm. You confirmed what I thought about using a number 10 - too short. Also good to know that there is not much cooling effect from a longer coat. 
I will ask the groomer to use a 5 or 7, as you suggested.


----------



## Cadency (Apr 4, 2017)

Dechi said:


> I use the smaller comb, I don't know which size. But it's kind of short because my dog doesn't have a coarse coat and you can see his pink skin showing.
> 
> So you need to build up tolerance to the sun slowly so they don't get sunburned, if they have a coat like that.


Thanks, Dechi. I don't think Aiden's coat is all that coarse, but it's not all that fine either. I was worried about the sunburn aspect of a super short coat, so I think I will ask for something a bit longer than a #10 for now. I know it will grow back faster, but I'm hoping that it will stay short-ish long enough to get him through the warmer months. I'm somewhat concerned about ticks, but I'll just have to be more vigilant about checking him over after he's been outside.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I also think a 10 is too short and agree with Mysticrealm that a close shave down on a hair coated/single coated dog like a poodle has little effect on how they cool themselves off in hot weather. I just took Javelin down with a 5 and like the way it looks. I will neaten Lily up with a 5 as well. Mostly I like them to have short coats in the summer since they swim and I don't want to have to do a big blow out every time they get wet.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I personally agree with the 10 being too short for an overall cut. The higher the number, the shorter the cut (more hair taken off).

I use a 10 (1.5mm) blade on my dogs to do their stomachs, ears, paw pads, sanitary areas and their armpits. Personally I wouldn't use that for a full/all-over body clip unless there was a medical reason you needed the skin to be exposed for or something like a flea infestation.

Even a 7 blade (3.2mm) I find a bit short, so I have a 5 blade (6.3mm) for summer cuts.

Not sure what this winter will bring for my spoo puppy, but I have 3 3/4 (13mm) that I use on my other dog for the cooler months.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I used a 7 on Asta's short summer cut. I use a 15 on FFT.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I KNOW a 10 is too short for an 'all over' clip cuz my Molly gets her butt shaved with a 10 but she's in a modified Conti Clip! (her skin is visible for a week afterwards!) Yup! A 7 or a 5 for a touch longer would be the blade for what you want I think! Just remember...their hair grows fast!
This Molly after her '10' on her backside LOL!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

i shave my dogs all over with a 10, and do a reverse 10 on their faces. Jasper has never had any sunburn on his white areas (he's a parti) but i do agree that a 10 is quite short. It works for our frequent hiking/swimming adventures and in the winter i do them a bit longer.

i think a 5 is what i'm most used to seeing in pet cuts for poodles, so i don't think you could go wrong with that!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I took Noelle down with a 5 blade last year.










Right now, Noelle is in a continental. Her legs and back are about a 7 blade. Her face was done with a 10. Long fluffy parts are, well, long and fluffy.










A 10 blade leaves 1/16 inches of hair

A 7 leaves 1/8 inch of hair.

A 5 leaves 1/4 inch

4 leaves 3/8

I screwed up and took Noelle down with a 7 last year. I didn't take photographs because she looked bald. I like the 5 and 4 for summer. As soon as Noelle's back side grows, I'll be putting her into a Miami again. Maybe, although I like her continental.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I just think Aiden is so handsome.

Are most of you against using Flea and Tick repellants? I use the type that you squirt on the skin from shoulders to tail...have used it for 14 years with no problems or side effects other than the intended - - no fleas, ticks, mosquitos. I try to use it a few days before their scheduled grooming because I know they can be bathed without lessening its potency and the visible line is then washed away. If the professional grooming appointment does not jibe, I just bathe the dog myself after a couple of days.

But then, we live in a small town in a rural area. No threat of lyme here though so I am told...farther east.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I live in Illinois where we have industrial strength fleas. I tried Frontline, Advantix II, Dawn dish soap, a flea collar, flea powder, goo from the vet. None of these things worked. Then I discovered Bravecto. One pill, no fleas. Boom. Magic stuff, and I don't have to worry about it washing off.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I would go with a 5 or a 7.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I just came back from the groomers. Babykins is in a Miami Bikini and the short part of her body was clipped with with a 7 blade and I think it's the perfect length. Enough fur to cover her skin to avoid sunburn and feels soft.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

*Losing the modified continental - sad*

Babykins has been sporting a modified continental for awhile and I love this clip on her. I've had so many compliments on her grooming in this clip including a remark on her records at the vet. The vet never makes comments about how a dog is groomed - they just stick to the facts - this time she said she loved the cute grooming.

I'm sad because now that we've moved from winter to summer, skipping spring, Babykins is too hot so I have to shave her jacket off. I'm leaving the bracelets. 

Is anyone else changing their dog's clip to a cooler, shorter summer style?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

No change for this summer. Until she is finished, Zoe will be in a continental. 

Our shows are coming up next week and Betty (Betty Brown, her breeder) will be here to scissor and show her. That will be really nice! We will discuss her show career. She still is quite narrow and turns out in front as a result. That's not unusual at this age - not quite 14 months. I don't know if Betty will want to take her to show right now since she is so immature.

Once a dog is no longer being shown in conformation I usually take them down with a 7 blade in the winter and a 10 in summer leaving topknot, tail, and, usually, puffs. I use a 30 or 40 on face and feet and a 15 on the tail. Zoe's coat is not all that dense, so I might use a 7 in the summer and a 4 or 5 in the winter on her. Her coat is changing right now (ugh!) and it looks more dense - we'll see how it turns out.

I know I have promised a picture of her in adult trim - but I want to wait until she is done up for the shows. I'm not expecting any points (we have majors almost every day) since she is so immature. She's entered in 12 to 18 month class.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I usually take Oliver's modified (to suit my amateur abilities) Scandinavian shorter when spring starts to get warmer, but where we live, we can be practically freezing in June as much as January, so there's not that much difference. Plus the wind can be very strong and chilling.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't change Molly's clip...........it stays the same all year round and I live in S. Calif! Of course Molly is an apartment dog that lives in air conditioning............and when the weather is sweltering, walks are done in the latter part of the day! I worry more about her paws getting burnt! At least 'half' of her is done with a 10 reverse though and is actually 'suntanned' now! hahaha!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My pups couldn't be happier stripped down. They may not look fancy, they make get a lot of questions about what breed they are, but they are comfortable


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I don't change Molly's clip...........it stays the same all year round and I live in S. Calif! Of course Molly is an apartment dog that lives in air conditioning............and when the weather is sweltering, walks are done in the latter part of the day! I worry more about her paws getting burnt! At least 'half' of her is done with a 10 reverse though and is actually 'suntanned' now! hahaha!!!



I have a ut quite wimulair on Sage. And I was considering using a 10 in reverse on her but, is that what you do on Molly. If so I will do that tomorrow


----------



## SleepingGiant (Mar 3, 2018)

Glad I saw this post. Last time Jackson was groomed it was the 5”. I was wondering how short to go for the summer months. He gets a cut this weekend.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I currently have Raven with a 5 on her body and legs scissored. I am getting ready to put her back in a Miami for summer with 7f on her body and scissored poms which are not too fluffy. Raven is pretty active and long ones are too much to keep combed out regularly. I know most people like the poodle fluff but I love the "crushed velvet" look and feel of the 7f.


----------



## thetreeg (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, figured I would tag on some questions here. We are a very active family with our pup. I can tell the heat really gets to her and her black coat really absorbs the sun. Even on "cool" days the sun heats her up really quick.

We are considering shaving her ears and topknot down if it will help allow us to keep up our activities. Any experience with trying this? Shes in a very easy clip already but I'd rather have fun than look good lol

Also is there some sort of jacket or something we can put on to help keep her cool and shaded?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is a cooling jacket at Chewy.com called 'Kurgo Core Cooling Dog Vest' for activities on hot days.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I keep Rory in a short clip year round, though shorter in summer. We have cold winters but not super cold. He really feels the heat but is happy in the cold. 

I keep his ears and topknot reasonably short at all times. The only time I completely cut his topknot was when he was going through coat change and it was hard and unpleasant for him to maintain it. There is definitely no requirement for long fluffy ears or topknots!

We have a cool coat which you soak in water and it works really well if you’re outside in the heat (though of course you still have to be careful with over exertion and ground temperature).


----------

